# DSL zu langsam



## Luix (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
gebucht ist eine DSL 16k Leitung von der Telekom. Tatsächlich kommen aber gerade Tagsüber manchmal nur so 5-6k an. Wenn wir Glück haben auch mal 12k.

Auf unserer Seite haben wir schon alles getauscht:
Da der alte Router eh schon ne Macke hatte, nen neuen W504V besorgt
Firmware Update
Wlan deaktiviert und nur einen PC per LAN an den Router verbunden
Splitter ausgetauscht

Das Problem ist: Der Router zeigt in der Firmware immer 15600 kbit an, was ja völlig in Ordnung wäre wenn diese auch ankommt. Daraus schliesst die Telekom, dass mit der Leitung alles in Ordnung sei.
Aber egal wo ich was downloade, ich komme nie über 1,2 Mb/s bzw 12000 kbit hinaus. So wie ich den Mitarbeiter verstanden habe meinte er, dass es an den Seiten läge (Es tritt aber auf jeder Seite auf).  Und wie gesagt sind 12k eher das Maximum. Meistens teilen sich 3-4 Leute 6000kbit auf.

Bei der Telekom lande ich beim Support nur an so Leute, die mir nicht mal richtig zuhören. Die schlagen mir jedes mal vor, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht über WLan testen soll, es könnte ja gerade jemand an nem anderem PC was runterladen, Es könnte am Kabel liegen (<- Der Kracher), könnte am PC liegen e.c.

Jemand hier ne Idee was ich noch probieren könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

Es gibt auch Seiten, wo Du den speed testen kannst, zB Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? => da steht Deine IP, Ein Internetanbieter und dann der Satz "*Zum Testen der Geschwindigkeit hier klicken!*", da kannst Du einen speedtest machen. Den Test ruhig mehrfach machen, es kann da Schwankungen geben, zB hatte ich heute "nur" DSL10k und 2 Min später mit dem gleichen Test dann doch 16k.

Währenddessen sollte halt auch wirklich alles andere ausgeschaltet sein, auch keine anderen Internetseiten offen sein.

In "MB/s" sollten es mit DSL16000 im guten Falle ca 1,9MB/s sein. Das kann aber je nach Server, von dem Du runterlädst, in der Tat dann doch weniger sein. zB wenn ich bei Steam ein Update runterlade, sind mal bis zu 2MB/s, mal auch nur 600kb/s.


----------



## Luix (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon auf diversen Seiten Speedtests gemacht, wo dann o.g. Ergebnisse rauskamen


----------



## loddar (11. Februar 2012)

Schließe mich hier mal an:

So siohts bei mir aus, Telekom zeitg im Konfig Menu auch 15000 Geschw an, aber rauskommen tut weniger!!!
Daher mal das hier:

« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 2012.02.11 12:13 
IP address: 93.222.xxx.xxx 
Client OS/browser: Windows 7 (Internet Explorer 8.0) 

TCP options string: 020405ac0103030201010402 
MSS: 1452 
MTU: 1492 
TCP Window: 66792 (multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 2 bits (2^2=4) 
Unscaled RWIN : 16698 
Recommended RWINs: 63888, 127776, 255552, 511104, 1022208 
BDP limit (200ms): 2672kbps (334KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 1069kbps (134KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 49 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 

Ich kann mit diesen Werten von Speedguide.net TCP-Analyzer nichts anfangen.
Kann mich da jemand aufklären ob das so ok ist. Danke!
Ich habe de Eindruck meine DSL Geschwindigkeit mit 16000+ von der Telekom ist etwas zu langsam, daher die Suche nach fehlern meinerseits.!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2012)

Luix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gebucht ist eine DSL 16k Leitung von der Telekom. Tatsächlich kommen aber gerade Tagsüber manchmal nur so 5-6k an. Wenn wir Glück haben auch mal 12k.





loddar schrieb:


> Schließe mich hier mal an:
> 
> So siohts bei mir aus, Telekom zeitg im Konfig Menu auch 15000 Geschw an, aber rauskommen tut weniger!!!


Da ich eine erklärung vor kurzem hier schonmal geschrieben habe,bitte hier post 5 den oberen teil lesen. Das modem/router zeigt übrigens immer nur den brutto-sync an und nicht das,was bei euch am rechner dann heraus kommt.
Um die geschwindigkeit zu testen,könnt ihr auch ein großes image laden. (z.b. von dem im vom mir verlinken thread post 2 verlinkten ftp-server) Sowas ist genauer als jeder speedtest.
Alles was über den overhead hinaus geht (wie z.b. bei luix,wenn es denn so stimmt und halt die gegenseite das schwache glied ist) liegt dann in der verbindung begründet.Da werden schlicht und einfach zu viele fehler-sekunden auftreten. Leider zeigt einem das kaum ein router an, weshalb man dann nach crc-fehlern gehen sollte. Werden es zu viele,geht auch erheblich bandbreite verloren da jeder crc-fehler für einen nicht korrigierbaren fehler steht. Entsprechende blöcke müssen dann natürlich nochmals übertragen werden.


----------



## loddar (12. Februar 2012)

Da ich in der Beziehung etwa sunwissen dbin, würde mich doch interessieren, ob ein anderer Router mir doch nicht hilft!

habe von hier mal 1 GB gedownloadet: Index of /

1 GB geladen:

Übertragungsrate: 1,42 MB / Dauer 10 minuten 

Vll bringt ein besserer ISDN Router ja was, oder?
Wenn ja welcher den bitte, danke!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Da ich in der Beziehung etwa sunwissen dbin, würde mich doch interessieren, ob ein anderer Router mir doch nicht hilft!


 Was hast du derzeit? (steht auf geräteunterseite,ggf. mit schreiben ob typ a,b,c usw.)
Wenn du in meine sig schaust,siehst du ganz unten einen router/modem test.Der gibt schonmal einen anhaltspunkt,nach welchen alternativ-geräten du schauen könntest.


----------



## loddar (12. Februar 2012)

Also unter meinem Router W700V steht mal garnix, hintendrauf stehen zahlen wie die Seriennummer usw.!
Wo soll das sein?

Und mit dem test kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, bin da echt ein Noob!

Brauche aber ISDN Router! Habe auch Entertain, das benutze ich per Stecker in der Steckdose, aber NUR  Samstags für Liga total sonst ist der Stecker immer draußen. An dem liegts also nicht!

Hier mal ein paar bilder:


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Da ich in der Beziehung etwa sunwissen dbin, würde mich doch interessieren, ob ein anderer Router mir doch nicht hilft!
> 
> habe von hier mal 1 GB gedownloadet: Index of /
> 
> ...


 Nein, damit hat da nix zu tun. Und im Schnitt 1,42MB/s sind an sich auch gar nicht schlecht. Es sind wie gesagt im guten Falle 1,8-2 MB/s.


----------



## sven1313 (12. Februar 2012)

Intressant habe das gleiche problem bin aber bei vodafone ist es bei dir zufällig auch so das das internet am tag schnell ist und gegen abend schlecht wird so ab18:00uhr ? Lg sven


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Also unter meinem Router W700V steht mal garnix, hintendrauf stehen zahlen wie die Seriennummer usw.!
> Wo soll das sein?


Hinten dran ist ein typenschild,auf dem das drauf stehen sollte. Ist jetzt aber egal,da du ja nun geschrieben hast,das es ein w700v ist.



> Und mit dem test kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, bin da echt ein Noob!


Dann schau dir die bilder an.Die zahlen da drauf sprechen ja für sich. 



> Brauche aber ISDN Router!


Also quasi fast jeden tkom-router oder fritzbox. Ich schätze mal du telefonierst via VoIP...


> Habe auch Entertain, das benutze ich per Stecker in der Steckdose, aber NUR  Samstags für Liga total sonst ist der Stecker immer draußen. An dem liegts also nicht!


Da muß ich passen.Entertain bekommt die tkom hier in 100 jahren nicht gebacken (geschweige denn geschaltet) und von daher beschäftige ich mich auch nicht damit. Theoretisch kann das aber jeder router,der VLAN-Tagging unterstützt. (google,aber hauptsächlich tkom-geräte)



> Hier mal ein paar bilder:


Das erste wollte ich haben. Deine crc-fehlerrate hält sich allerdings noch in grenzen. Dadurch solltest du eigentlich nicht allzuviel datenrate verlieren.
Ich bekomme so langsam das gefühl,das du dir mal den TDSL-Manager ziehen und installieren solltest.Der zeigt dir an,ob gerade daten über deine leitung fließen (natürlich nur die von dem pc,auf dem er installiert ist) und von welchem prozess sie kommen. Vieleicht hast du dir ja was eingefangen...



sven1313 schrieb:


> Intressant habe das gleiche problem bin aber bei vodafone ist es bei dir zufällig auch so das das internet am tag schnell ist und gegen abend schlecht wird so ab18:00uhr ? Lg sven


Das klingt eher danach,als wenn irgendwo ein server ab dieser zeit anfängt zu schwächeln. (überlastung?)


----------



## loddar (12. Februar 2012)

Ich telefonier ganz normal, kein Voip!
Ja klar die zahlen, welcher Router wäre den dann was für mich?
Kann auch ruhig was kosten, sofern es besser läuft anschl.!!!!

Entertain braucht iwie ADSL+ oder sowas.

TDSL manager, und wie sehe ich das dann ob ihc mir wa seinegfangen habe wenn ich den insatalliert habe? Und was bitteschön?


----------



## sven1313 (12. Februar 2012)

Ja das habe ich ja auch gedacht nur leider glaubt das keiner einem


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Ja klar die zahlen, welcher Router wäre den dann was für mich?
> Kann auch ruhig was kosten, sofern es besser läuft anschl.!!!!


Nach den zahlen der speedport w503v. Mit der normalen tkom-firmware sollte er auch entertain können. (nach dem,was ich so auf die schnelle via google erfahren konnte)



> Entertain braucht iwie ADSL+ oder sowas.


Du meinst adsl2+! Dann gibt es nur noch adsl1 und 2 wobei ersteres max. 8 mbit und zweiteres glaube max. 12 mbit schafft.Adsl 2+ macht hingegen max. 25 mbit und da wo die tkom statt auf annex b auf annex j schaltet werden aus max. 1 mbit upstream 2 mbit.



> TDSL manager, und wie sehe ich das dann ob ihc mir wa seinegfangen habe wenn ich den insatalliert habe? Und was bitteschön?


 Bitte alles lesen.Der tdsl-manager zeigt dir an,ob daten von deinem pc über die inet-leitung fließen und von welchem prozess sie kommen. Wenn man nun seinen rechner ein bißchen unter kontrolle hat kann man daraus schließen,ob das sein darf oder nicht. Fließen daten ohne das es soll,dann würde ich mal davon ausgehen das sich schad-software installiert hat und würde das ganze mal genauer untersuchen. 


sven1313 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich ja auch gedacht nur leider glaubt das keiner einem


Dein provider wird auch kaum was glauben, was ihn in größere umkosten stürzen würde wenn er es behebt. 
Allerdings kam bei mir heut auch schon mal das gefühl auf als wenn es nicht meine leitung ist,die da bremst. Das war aber nicht für lang...


----------



## loddar (13. Februar 2012)

1.) Was ist annex b und annex j? Wie erkenne ich ob ich das bekomme?

2.)  W503V hat nur ein ADSL2+-Modem, W721V und W920V jedoch ein VDSL2-fähiges Modem eingebaut.
Ich habe "nur" DSL 16.000, das funktioniert dann ja mit dem 503V, oder wären die anderen besser, weil VDSL2 fähig?

3.) Dachte immer die Fritz Boxen wären besser als Telekom Geräte...?!?

3.) Werde mir den manager mal ziehen, danke!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

2) das w503V bzw jedes ADSL2+ Modem reicht definitiv immer aus. Nur für VDSL braucht man mehr, aber wäre bei Dir VDSL geschaltet, hättest du aktuell gar keine Verbindung, da das mit einem normalen ADSL2+ Modem nicht geht.

3) ja, Marketing usw. halt    es gibt halt sehr teure und besonders gute Fritzboxen, aber da geht es mehr um die Optionen, die man im Menü hat, und andere "Komfort"-Dinge, und in den Speedports steckt(e) sowieso Fritzbox-Technik drin. Aber ein teurer Router ist nicht schneller als ein billiger Router, außer der billige ist ein absoluter Totalaufalls. Aber ansonsten gibt es keine Unterschiede, die Du im Downloadspeed wirklich merken würdest. Mag sein, dass manch ein billiger zB für einen schlechteren Ping sorgt, aber dass Du wegen des Routers nur DSL12 statt 16k hast, hab ich noch nie gehört. Du kannst natürlich mal einen anderen Router testen, aber ich zB hab einen TP Link-Router mit eingebautem Modem für 40€ und vollen DSL16k-Speed auch über WLAN.


----------



## loddar (13. Februar 2012)

Schau mal hier: T-Com Speedport W 503V 300 Mbps 4-Port 10 100 Wireless N Router NO MPN184 4025125524800 | eBay

Brauch ich unbedingt einen Router mit Typ A??? Wieso? WOher erkenne ich den Typ eines Routers?

Sind die da oben alle unterschiedlich? Welcher/welche sind da gut?


----------



## biohaufen (13. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier: T-Com Speedport W 503V 300 Mbps 4-Port 10 100 Wireless N Router NO MPN184 4025125524800 | eBay
> 
> Brauch ich unbedingt einen Router mit Typ A??? Wieso? WOher erkenne ich den Typ eines Routers?
> 
> Sind die da oben alle unterschiedlich? Welcher/welche sind da gut?



Der Typ a ist von AVM ( also von der Marke der FritzBox! )


----------



## loddar (13. Februar 2012)

Kapier ich nicht so ganz, kann da smal jmd näher erklären? Heisst das, das sind alle keine Routrer vom Typ A, oder wie?


----------



## loddar (13. Februar 2012)

1.)Was ist den von sowas zu halten?

DL-Support :: LAN, WLAN & Windows Support :: DGL- Gaming Gateway Router

Sind das extra Gaming Router, für Leute die viel Online Gaming machen??? Oder wie?

2.)Und was ist nochmal mit dem Typ A oder B bzw. AVM, kapier das nicht, bite nochmal verständlich erklären!

3.) Habe in meinem W700V Speedport Noiese Margin von 6.0 db (DSLAM Und Modem)
Ist niedrig oder?
CRC fehler: 10 pro minute (DSLAM) 0 bei Modem

Für DSLAM auch viel oder?

4.) habe mir mal den DMT gedownloadet, was muss ich da bei Port eingeben? IP habe ich meine IP Adresse einegegeben, und wa smuss man da osnt noch eingeben und woher beziehe diese Daten?


DANKE!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> 1.) Was ist annex b und annex j? Wie erkenne ich ob ich das bekomme?


Annex b ist das,was du normalerweise geschalten bekommst. (adsl over isdn) Das ist standard in deutschland und wird auch bei analog-anschlüsen verwendet.
Annex j ist ein neuerer standard und wird von der tkom langsam bei reinen ip-anschlüssen eigeführt. Allerdings schalten sie es noch lange nicht überall. (die begründung dafür würde dich allerdings noch mehr durcheinander bringen,weshalb ich mir das jetzt spare)



> 2.)  W503V hat nur ein ADSL2+-Modem, W721V und W920V jedoch ein VDSL2-fähiges Modem eingebaut.
> Ich habe "nur" DSL 16.000, das funktioniert dann ja mit dem 503V, oder wären die anderen besser, weil VDSL2 fähig?


Nein.Ein vdsl-modem syncronisiert zwar an adsl-anschlüssen, ist aber eher für den vdsl-betrieb gedacht und optimiert.



> 3.) Dachte immer die Fritz Boxen wären besser als Telekom Geräte...?!?


Kannst du so nicht sehen. Die meisten fritzboxen sind eher schlechter,aber mit der 7270 bzw. deren ablegern hat avm modemseitig mal einen richtigen kracher hin gelegt.


loddar schrieb:


> Brauch ich unbedingt einen Router mit Typ A???


Am besten ja. Der typ a ist von der technik quasi eine 7270 V1.


> Wieso?


Weil da der UR8-chipsatz der 7270 drin werkelt und er ist momentan das non plus ultra für adsl-anschlüsse.


> WOher erkenne ich den Typ eines Routers?


Steht auf dem typenschild der routers. (hinten am gerät) Bei ebay-käufen kannst du den verkäufer danach fragen.
Ich würde den router übrigens ersteigern und nich als sofort-kauf nehmen.Wenn du ein wenig taktierst,bekommst du ihn wie ich für 25€.



loddar schrieb:


> Was ist den von sowas zu halten?
> 
> DL-Support :: LAN, WLAN & Windows Support :: DGL- Gaming Gateway Router
> 
> Sind das extra Gaming Router, für Leute die viel Online Gaming machen??? Oder wie?


Naja,ich halte nicht viel von sowas.Der router hat auf den, fürs spielen relevanten, ping recht wenig einfluß und das was man da beeinflussen kann,kann man bei fast jedem router.



> Und was ist nochmal mit dem Typ A oder B bzw. AVM, kapier das nicht, bite nochmal verständlich erklären!
> DANKE!


Typ A: kommt von avm und ist technisch eine fritzbox 7270 V1. (ab v2 steck mehr ram drin)
Typ B: gibt es nicht! Wurde nie gebaut und in umlauf gebracht.
Typ C: kommt von arcadyan.Nähere technik-infos dazu hab ich aber nicht.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur für VDSL braucht man mehr, aber wäre bei Dir VDSL geschaltet, hättest du aktuell gar keine Verbindung, da das mit einem normalen ADSL2+ Modem nicht geht.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.Auch die vdsl-ports können ein fallback bis auf adsl1 herunter.Es käme lediglich nur eine adsl-verbindung zu stande. (außer irgendeiner deaktiviert den fallback-modus)


> 3) ja, Marketing usw. halt   es gibt halt sehr teure und besonders gute Fritzboxen, aber da geht es mehr um die Optionen, die man im Menü hat, und andere "Komfort"-Dinge, und in den Speedports steckt(e) sowieso Fritzbox-Technik drin.


Ich sehe,du hattest noch nie eine fritzbox. Wo sind da die vielen optionen? Die dinger sind lediglich besonders noob-freundlich gestaltet.
Die avm-geräte hat die tkom übrigens schon lange aus sortiert.


> Aber ein teurer Router ist nicht schneller als ein billiger Router, außer der billige ist ein absoluter Totalaufalls. Aber ansonsten gibt es keine Unterschiede, die Du im Downloadspeed wirklich merken würdest. Mag sein, dass manch ein billiger zB für einen schlechteren Ping sorgt, aber dass Du wegen des Routers nur DSL12 statt 16k hast, hab ich noch nie gehört. Du kannst natürlich mal einen anderen Router testen, aber ich zB hab einen TP Link-Router mit eingebautem Modem für 40€ und vollen DSL16k-Speed auch über WLAN.


Die "geschwindigkeit" eines routers bestimmen zu allererst die verbauten komponenten.Was die nicht bringen,kann auch die firmware nicht mehr richten.Allerdings sind läppische 16 mbit auch nicht so wirklich der overkill.
Die meisten (älteren oder mit älterer technik bestückten) router werden so zwischen 30 und 40 mbit dicht machen. Für neuere chipsätze sollten 100 mbit aber kein problem dar stellen.


----------



## loddar (13. Februar 2012)

Also ein W503V Typ A holen in ebay^^?

Oder was ist den noch besser? Weil du schriebst Fritz Box 7270V1 wäre das gleiche, dann muss V2 besser sein als V1 und 503V oder wie ist das?

Auf meinem Router W700V steht hinten lediglich Seriennummmern usw. nebendran ein Aufkleber mit V1, ist das dann richtig und ein TYP A?
Aber trotz allem wäre ein W503V oder ein 7270 V! oder V2 beser noch?

So heute abend noch diesen test hier gemacht, wird immer weniger....!
Ergebnis: http://www.speed.io/graphic.php?pic=http://speed.io/pics/5429/0672/speed.io.png)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Also ein W503V Typ A holen in ebay^^?


Würde ich nehmen.



> Oder was ist den noch besser? Weil du schriebst Fritz Box 7270V1 wäre das gleiche, dann muss V2 besser sein als V1 und 503V oder wie ist das?


 AVM macht bei seinen revisionen keine sonderlichen sprünge.Wie bereits geschrieben,der unterschied zwischne v1 und v2 ist der größere ram der v2 (vermutlich für die integration eines nas-servers). Was sie bei v3 noch verbessert haben weiß ich nicht,aber ich habe (ehrlich gesagt) nicht mal lust 100€ für eine 7270 v3 in ebay auszugeben nur damit ich es einmal testen kann. Wenn mir mal für lau oder geborgt eine zugeflogen kommt,dann werde ich freilich mal probieren ob das orginal vieleicht noch einen tick besser als die tkom-variante ist.


> Auf meinem Router W700V steht hinten lediglich Seriennummmern usw. nebendran ein Aufkleber mit V1, ist das dann richtig und ein TYP A?


Vom w700v gab es nur eine variante.


> Aber trotz allem wäre ein W503V oder ein 7270 V! oder V2 beser noch?


Zugegeben,der w700v ist schon gut und auch sehr stabil,aber der chipsatz ist halt doch nicht mehr der neueste. Der w503v bzw. fritzbox 7270 hat durch den neueren ur8-chipsatz aber erheblich mehr reserven bei gleicher bzw. besserer stabilität.



> So heute abend noch diesen test hier gemacht, wird immer weniger....!
> Ergebnis: speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest)


 Könntest du bitte mal den hier durchlaufen lassen? SpeedIO zeigt bei mir z.b. nur müll an. (mir fehlen da 200 kbit im downstream und beim upload meint er 86 kbit statt 330 kbit)


----------



## loddar (14. Februar 2012)

Werde mir mal einen ersteigern^^ eine W503 V!
Hoffe ein Gebrauchter tut das dann auch gescheit, da weiss man ja nie, oder hast du da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Dachte der 503 ist älter als der 700V...???


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2012)

loddar schrieb:


> Werde mir mal einen ersteigern^^ eine W503 V!
> Hoffe ein Gebrauchter tut das dann auch gescheit, da weiss man ja nie, oder hast du da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Du meinst typ A. Also mein gebrauchter funzt einwandfrei. (wird von mir derzeit als modem verwendet) Elektronik unterliegt in meinen augen aber auch nicht wirklich einer abnutzung.



> Dachte der 503 ist älter als der 700V...???


 Nein. Was der unterschied zwischen den 500`ern und der 700`ern ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------

